

Should the first world bother about Africa? - koushikn
http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/first-world-problems-and-the-crisis-in-africa/

======
iwwr
Drop the subsidies and trade barriers and let African competitive advantages
lift them out of poverty. Drop aid to African warlords and governments (who
have a money incentive in maintaining poor, starving people). Stop getting
involved in local wars (disease and starvation are a direct consequence of
that).

